# (Q) help please



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok so i bought this razr off of craigslist and its a solid device so i dont want to give up on it it seems that it has been flashed to an unknown carrier all i know is the phone number that shows up in settings is area code 323 and wont go away i tried to activate it at a verizon and they got it all set up on their end but the device itself wasn't cooperating the rep at verizon tried to make a test call but it kept going to an automated message saying my account is out of funds and can not complete this call wtf? And we checked to see if the phone number changed it aaaand it didnt After three techs over the phone we couldn't get the damned thing to work The device wouldn't connect to verizons phone/text network but we did manage to get get lte i went to settings to see if i can update to 4.0 because its still running 2.3.6 but the button was greyed out... so im assuming its sum sort of rom made for a different carrier but im probably wrong

Any help i would immensely appreciated i use this device on wifi and even on gb i like it its so sweet i really wanna set this bad boy up

Sent from my XT912 Droid Razr


----------

